# How many miles = $100?



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

I have been driving part time since Jan 2017. I am a teacher and planning on doing this full time this summer. this weekend I drove like 400 miles for 270$ is that good or should i have a lower milage total? I picked up people in busy areas Raleigh and was dropping them off in slow areas like hillsboro and clayton.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

That's not bad. In my area to make 270 I would need about 2 weeks and 600 miles. But that's with Uber, Lyft is slow here it would take me about 2 years to make 270 

the less miles you drive the better. I hope you are counting dead miles too, starting at home and all the way to the end of the day


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Damn that's a lot of dead miles.


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

yes i use triplog to count all my miles


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

How many hours did you drive? Considering that it probably cost you at least .20 a mile to operate your vehicle, you might have cleared $190. I'm guessing you drove close to 20 hours or more to make that so you tell me, how did you do?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

mountan said:


> I have been driving part time since Jan 2017. I am a teacher and planning on doing this full time this summer. this weekend I drove like 400 miles for 270$ is that good or should i have a lower milage total? I picked up people in busy areas Raleigh and was dropping them off in slow areas like hillsboro and clayton.


Full Time? Man, you're in for a rude awakening when Lyft kicks you off the "newbie track."

Tonight's homework? Familiarize yourself with my rants. The money you're making will be coming to an end very shortly.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/required-reading-for-new-lyft-drivers-and-some-old-ones.159692/#post-2378094


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Usually about 150 miles for $100 for me. But that's because Kenosha is 35 miles south of Milwaukee, and rides between the two are virtually non-existent, thus, I start the day with a 70 mile deficit to overcome.

Kenosha has Uber/Lyft, but, because it's a large suburban city, most people own their own vehicles. Half of them only call us for rides after they have their licenses suspended for DUIs.


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> How many hours did you drive? Considering that it probably cost you at least .20 a mile to operate your vehicle, you might have cleared $190. I'm guessing you drove close to 20 hours or more to make that so you tell me, how did you do?


Yup around 15-20 hrs



Trump Economics said:


> Full Time? Man, you're in for a rude awakening when Lyft kicks you off the "newbie track."
> 
> Tonight's homework? Familiarize yourself with my rants. The money you're making will be coming to an end very shortly.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/required-reading-for-new-lyft-drivers-and-some-old-ones.159692/#post-2378094


I am off newbie status, closing in on 500 rides with Lyft and 150 with Uber


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Bussy day $200 for 100 miles and slow day abt $200 for 175 miles , this is my experience with 1 year of driving Monday to Friday and i don't do weekend.


----------



## dcfrau (Dec 23, 2016)

I did 77 miles to net $100 over the weekend, including dead miles.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

Depends on whether or not your rides have PT. More or higher PT = more money per mile. I'd say without PT the amount you've posted looks about right.

Shorties will net you more per mile as well.

Good luck!


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

Watup said:


> Bussy day $200 for 100 miles and slow day abt $200 for 175 miles , this is my experience with 1 year of driving Monday to Friday and i don't do weekend.


You make $200 a day? Where do you live? I never make more money than miles driven.



Lady Driver LBC said:


> Depends on whether or not your rides have PT. More or higher PT = more money per mile. I'd say without PT the amount you've posted looks about right.
> 
> Shorties will net you more per mile as well.
> 
> Good luck!


what does PT mean?


----------



## Puffballs (Jun 2, 2017)

On a lucky day, it takes around 60-70 miles for $100. Otherwise it usually takes about 110-130 miles. (including dead miles)



mountan said:


> what does PT mean?


PT = Prime Time (similar to Surge with Uber)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

mountan said:


> You make $200 a day? Where do you live? I never make more money than miles driven.
> 
> what does PT mean?


Rates are a good bit higher in cities like Chicago and SF, in rdu I average a little over a dollar a mile and I drive select. Lower rates on x and further distance between calls makes it much harder.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Depends on PT% and vehicle classes.


Have seen payouts as high as ~$13 / mile on single trips, and averages as high as $1.50/mile over $1000+ weeks


----------

